
Show HN: One Click Pose Estimation - thepythiccoder1
https://github.com/aribornstein/TensorflowJS4Azure/blob/master/README.md
======
ellissd
It's amazing how much information is conveyed just by a handful of dots in
motion. I had a lot of fun a few years ago turning some Michael Jackson moves
into an animated constellation:
[https://codepen.io/sdellis/full/PGLLwx/](https://codepen.io/sdellis/full/PGLLwx/)

~~~
lynnah
Nice. I can almost hear the music.

------
methyl
Link to the demo: [https://storage.googleapis.com/tfjs-
models/demos/posenet/cam...](https://storage.googleapis.com/tfjs-
models/demos/posenet/camera.html)

~~~
jordan314
Dang it even works on mobile safari (but 2 FPS)

------
reality_inspctr
This is great. I have a huge set of professional creative portraits (>1k
finished portraits / >3k unfinished) that are all already indexed for poses
with a manual data set. Interested in comparing?

------
amelius
Can it give me a warning signal when I'm slouching?

~~~
jordan801
With some hacking, probably. It'd probably be easiest to have the camera face
your side, then just calculate the grades between hips, shoulders, and head.
Obviously, you'd have to calibrate it to your posture and it wouldn't be spot
on.

------
methyl
This is amazing. I've been wondering of using such technology in training
tennis, so that you get a real-time feedback loop on where you should correct
your movement. Will definitely explore it more.

~~~
mandeepj
also during workouts

~~~
l8rpeace
I did something similar for sports
([http://www.sportstrace.com](http://www.sportstrace.com)), but this looks
amazing and (TBH) better! I'm excited to check this out.

~~~
quadrature
Might be better in that you don't need extra hardware, but i would assume your
tracking would be more accurate ?.

~~~
l8rpeace
I think that would be an amazing comparison between systems to check the
accuracy at critical points of inspection!

------
bufferoverflow
Runs so much faster in Chrome than in FF.

~~~
hellofunk
which OS, by chance?

~~~
bufferoverflow
Win10

